# HS622/manual chute



## johnv (Oct 9, 2014)

I was wondering if it is possible to upgrade the chute to an adjustable one? this old unit has a manual chute.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi. 
My 522 (same as 622 just smaller engine) has a contraption made by the previous owner that let me move the chute side to side by sliding a lever. 

You can see in action how it moves:

http://youtu.be/Fy0scaDQVOE

I have plans to write a thread about it cause it's pretty slick and works beautifully. 

The up/down is still manual but I can move it easily by moving the chute half way (closest to me) then adjust then continue the slide. 

I hope have time next weekend this coming weekend. 

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2013)

Oracle said:


> Hi.
> My 522 (same as 622 just smaller engine) has a contraption made by the previous owner that let me move the chute side to side by sliding a lever.
> 
> You can see in action how it moves:
> ...


I would like to see how you made that chute adjuster.


----------

